# Kanäle einzeln im Mischpult



## thelighter2 (27. Mai 2008)

HI Forum
ich möchte eine art SOunkarte die für jeden einzelnen Kanal in Logic einen Ausgang hat 
diese Kanäle sollen alle in einen Mischpult und anschliessend Analog aufgenommen werden.Ich wollte fragen ob es eine SOundkarte gibt die 10-20 Ausgänge hat.

THx im voraus

MFG alex


----------



## FingerSkill (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde dir sowas in die richtung empfehlen.

Thomann

Oder gleich ein digi Pult wie Yamaha 01V oder Yamaha O2R

Gruss Finga


----------



## thelighter2 (28. Mai 2008)

das geht finanziell doch schon ein bisschen weit,das ding kostet ast 500 euro weil das ein ganzes Interface ist
ich brauche nur eine SOundkarte die 10 ausgänge hat mehr oder weniger ist auch egal.
DAmmit ich am ANalogen mischpult abmischen kann also Lautstärke e.t.c und das ANalog aufnehme.Eingänge brauche ich nicht


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Mai 2008)

Selbst mit 10 Ausgängen wird eine professionelle Soundkarte immer noch um die 500 Euronen kosten...
Die vielen Ein/Ausgänge sind ja gerade das, was die Teile so teuer macht...


----------

